# Hello all, insurance payout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

HELLO ALL  


have to say thanks to every one here , in these forums the one,s that help and the one,s that just read ,

we have just been paid out by our insurance company , Nfu . in the end we had just 14000 , we new we could hang on for ever , and most probably win as all who have given me pointers . and really good one,so too thank you . 

but we decided to accept , this and go find another hymer , so we did . i checked out the net talked to a lot of german sellers , private )and did a deal . sprechen ze english lol !,. so we ended up buying a hymer S700/ 93 model . a beauty got to say . we love it we booked the ferry tickets up to dover 351 miles , and across we went met the guy , did the deal . we were happy , and home we went , we had to dip a bit in to our savings but worth it .
we just did not want to waste the rest of the year away , 
europe is off for us this year , so some plans are now changed , have to gain trust in the old girl i do ! . but i am sure the missus would give me a thick year , LOL!!!!. 
on our way to pickering soon , got to mot /insure /tax / and register the hymer not in that order though , 

all the answers to my long last post on insurance / write off . the one not to believe or trust , only my opinion !! 3 A,s pencader , south wales . 
we are still in battle with the local authority still . 
so after 2 months in wait  , insurance and company involved sorting out our old hymer , :roll: .
we have been paid out ,  but we took a loss 8O .
but life is for living , so we are back on the road again , 
so i would like to say we would like to say , thank you all , you are the very best of motorhomers , i have to say , thanks . really .

all the very beast , live long and prosper as( spock) used to say , 
oh ! and just to finish off , do not be afraid of the germans for a deal , they are much better than our dealers , 
denton,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Denton

Great news! Sometimes, it's in your own interest to take a little hit, and get on with your lives. Guess who's trying to sell his house, when prices are dropping all the time?  

And now, you know the next thing - we need pictures!

Glad your experiences haven't put you and your wife off, and that you'll be out and about on our roads soon  

Gerald


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done, denton.
Great to hear you have not only been paid but have got a new bus.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thnks aulty gerald !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



thanks for the vote of confidence gerald and aulty . words of wisdom their some where !!  
we did think of selling our house too , but that was to much of a hit i have to say , but i would put my money on it ,that house price,s will bounce back sooner than we think . with all the influx of people coming to settle here .

hope things get better you gerald and annie ! . 
all we can wish for now is providence to intervene ! don not know where that came from 

all the very best and thanks again , 
happy travelling , 
denton.


----------

